# Dwarf Gourami "Sorority"



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

I'd really like to have more than one gourami in my 15 gallon tank, but I know that I don't have enough decorations/hiding spaces for two males. I heard that you can keep females together, like a betta sorority, and I was wondering if anyone had more info. on how to do that or how difficult it is? I'm thinking the most difficult part might be finding more than one female at PetCo.. lol

I'll post a picture of my tank to give you an idea of my tanks setup


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, good luck, female dwarf gourami are pretty much unheard of at pet stores, online would be a better place to search.
That said female gourami are much more peaceful than female betta, though I wouldn't add more than 2 girls in a 15 with a male. Trios usually work out fine.
Female DG are generally a silver colour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

Do you think I could have three females with no male? I already have pregnant platys, and I think my mom would kill me if I brought more spawning animals into the house... hahahah


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

This is the tank if that helps at all :-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

3 females would be fine.. I would add some more cover, especially in the front of the tank. You want some plants, fake or real, floating at the surface for the gourami to feel safe, which is very important as a safe fish will be less likely to lash out. Don't bother with caves, gourami are surface fish and for the life of me I've never seen one use a cave.
I'd start looking for a breeder or supplier that you can be sure you're getting 3 gals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you so much! I've actually been searching for some floating plants to put in the top, but haven't found anything that I like yet, lol.

Iknow you can't tell in the picture, but there is room behind the plants that I have in there right now for hiding too, there's actually two platys in the tank right now, that are completely out of sight somewhere :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Water sprite is a good surface plant, it'll extend it's roots down and create a nice effect. Or floating some hornwort or a similar plant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

I know that there's something you can buy to prevent getting snails? Do you know what it's called? I'm terrified of getting overran by them!:shock:


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Don't bother with caves, gourami are surface fish and for the life of me I've never seen one use a cave.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a homeade cave out of PVC pipe.. silk plants.. and rocks and my male powder blue dwarf gourami took it over... He won't let anyone near it and he loves to swim thru and everything.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

To the OP if you haven't found floating plants, yet and your in the US, I am selling frogbit and duckweed in the classifieds


----------

